# Liquid Soap - Still Clowdy? After 8hrs and going?



## egirlxx7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm trying to make a liquid soap, today

my ingredients are 
coconut oil
sunflower oil
lye

I've been cooking this thing for ages, i started about noon.

I just did a test and well it looks clowdy still. I don't know if the past will just not come clear because of this type of oil used it was and the solution seems quite thick now that i've let it settle after testing 1oz paste to 2oz of distilled water

my next problem is when i'm ready to neutralize this i'm getting a bit confused, because my past attempt did not go so well, (bad batch) 

Just to confirm .. I will boil my water (30oz) and add 2 tbl spoon citric acid and then add full amount of water to the paste and stir??

the last time i made an error in the amount of citric acid and it just clumped

the recipe called for soybean oil which i didn't have and just substituted the sunflower oil instead and ran through lye calculator


----------



## lsg (Jun 10, 2012)

If you super fatted your soap, then that may account for the cloudines.  If you super fatted you may not need to neutralize.  Dissolve a little of the paste in distilled water and check the pH.


----------



## carolyntn (Jun 11, 2012)

What is your exact recipe and amount of superfat?  I make liquid soap with those ingredients and it should test clear if your lye amounts are correct.
Carolyn


----------



## egirlxx7 (Jun 12, 2012)

I used

20 oz Sunflower oil
10 oz coconut oil
11.4 oz water
4.57oz potassium hydroxide

0% superfat 

I tried this two times, the first i got a good hard paste but after I tried to neutralize it, and the batch went south, it came out all think and sledge-like, I though not to add the 2 tbl  of citric acid into 30 oz of water.  and just water but thought to keep to neutralization,

I was looking forward to making my own dish soap..... So if anyone knows of a sure fire way, post it to me, I'd appreciate it much.

Thanks!


----------

